# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  impossible sounds

## basurero

Привет! 
Can you please listen to the following clip. I'm not sure if I'm pronouncing the following words properly. I'm especially unsure about the -ии and -ий endings, aswell as the -иям, -ием endings (are they meant to sound basically the same? )...  ::   
здание, желание
здания, аудитория, желания
зданию, желанию, аудиторию
зданием, желанием, аудиторией
зданиям, желаниям, аудиториям
зданиями, желаниями, аудиториями
зданиях, желаниях, аудиториях
здании, желании, аудитории
зданий, желаний, аудиторий  
Оh yeh, am I pronouncing the же correctly? 
Argh..... almost a year and a half and I still don't know how to say basic stuff like this....   ::  
THanks

----------


## Kirill2142

> Привет! 
> Can you please listen to the following clip. I'm not sure if I'm pronouncing the following words properly. I'm especially unsure about the -ии and -ий endings, aswell as the -иям, -ием endings (are they meant to sound basically the same? )...   
> здание, желание
> здания, аудитория, желания
> зданию, желанию, аудиторию
> зданием, желанием, аудиторией
> зданиям, желаниям, аудиториям
> зданиями, желаниями, аудиториями
> зданиях, желаниях, аудиториях
> ...

 Good! I'd say VERY GOOD.
But you pronounce "же" too softly. You should pronounce it like "жэ"

----------


## Оля

Да, буква "ж" опять смахивает на "з"   ::  
И "д" звучит слишком по-английски. Мы произносим чётче.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

My example for basurero's words. Bad mic spoiled my "ж" a bit (air noise) but that's ok! Anyway I pronounce it as "ш".

----------


## basurero

Thanks everyone. 
Here's another try. I've tried to pronounce the "d" stronger, and the "zhe" less soft.... is it any better?

----------


## Оля

> Thanks everyone. 
> Here's another try. I've tried to pronounce the "d" stronger, and the "zhe" less soft.... is it any better?

 basurero, "ж" НАМНОГО лучше! Молодец!!
И слово "желание", и "здание" - супер. 
Только в слове "аудитория" ты произносишь "ауди" чисто по-английски. Видимо, потому что в английском есть слова с этим же корнем, и тебе трудно перестроиться на другое произношение.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое. 
Argh,,,, another word I don't know if I'm saying right. ROT! Sorry, this is the last one.   ::   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Круто! Если бы я не знал, я бы никогда не подумал, что слова "рот, рте и так далее" произносил не русский.
Звучит чисто по-русски, только может быть слегка мягко. Но и русские есть, которые говорят очень мягко.

----------


## Оля

"Аудитория" стала получше, но мне все равно не нравится. :P  
Остальное и правда ОЧЕНЬ здорово, кроме, пожалуй, последнего слова - "ртами".
Тебя выдаёт то, как ты произносишь окончание "-ми". Звук "м" недостаточно мягкий, и получается что-то среднее между "ми" и "мы", то есть английское "-my"  ::

----------


## basurero

Lol thanks guys. It feels good to say something properly for once.  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Lol thanks guys. It feels good to say something properly for once.

 В слове "Аудитория" тебе нужно четче произносить гласную "у" . Ты ее почти не произносишь. У тебя получается "Адитория".
Слово Рот произносишь замечательно  ::

----------


## themeron

How I download the sound files? No have links to do it!? 
thx!

----------


## Vadim84

> How I download the sound files? No have links to do it!? 
> thx!

 Open this forum page, wait until all the sound files have loaded. Then go to your Temporary Internet Files folder and find these files (endings.mp3, fbas1.wav).

----------


## Wowik

> How I download the sound files? No have links to do it!? 
> thx!

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/files/fbas1_132.wav http://masterrussian.net/mforum/files/endings_970.mp3

----------


## themeron

thx all! 
I used FireFox browser and no show the sound files. 
Great forum. 
hugs from Brazil

----------


## sperk

what browser are you using to make this work?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.6) Gecko/20060728 Firefox/1.5.0.6 
Works for me.

----------

